# Thorsminde Dänemark 2014 / Heringsangeln, Flundern und Meerforellen



## Spitzenstädter (6. Oktober 2014)

Moin Moin,

nach 2 sehr erholsamen Wochen (20.09.14 bis 04.10.14) an der dänischen Westküste sind wir wieder im Lande.
Das Wetter war sehr durchwachsen.
Die meiste Zeit verbachten wir am Hafen von Thorsminde.
Auf der Fjordseite versuchten wir unser Glück auf Platten und Meerforelle.
Flundern konnte man den ganzen Tag ziehen. Auffällig war das die größeren Exemplare bei uns gegen späten Nachmittag auf der nördlichen Hafenseite gut bissen. Geangelt wurde zum Teil 
-auf Grund mit Birnenblei / Tiroler und langsam Richtung Ufer einziehen (Wetter egal, Hängergefahr höher)
- auf Pose mit enstprechend langem Vorfach, dass Köder knapp über Grund treibt (bei wenig Wind, keine Hängergefahr)

Als Topköder erwies sich die Nordseekrabbe / Garnele, die wir hinten an den Stegen zum Fjord hin schoben. (provisorisch 2 Kescher kombiniert und ein Brett montiert)
Wenn wir sie wie einen Twister aufzogen, waren die Fangerfolge am besten.











Gefangen wurden außerdem 2 kleinere Meerforellen (eine auf Spinner, eine auf Garnele) was ich zunächst kaum glauben konnte.




 Ein Angler neben uns hatte einen ganzen Eimer voll mit kapitalen Mefos. Er selber meinte dass er sowas noch nicht erlebt habe.
Auf Heringe ging die erste Woche gar nichts. Man hörte nur von Einzelfängen...
Am 1.10 gings es dann los. Schlagartig war die Seeseite des Hafens mit Anglern besetzt. 




Die Fänge hielten sich jedoch im Rahmen.
Eine Frau erzählte dann, dass sie Mitte September mit Ihrem Mann 600 Heringe in einer Woche fingen.
Da frage ich mich, wer dass alles essen soll und ob das auf lange Sicht wirklich keine Folgen hat. Schon jetzt meckern ja viele rum, dass es von Jahr zu Jahr weniger Fisch wird. Aber solange DK keine Fangbegrenzung vorgibt, kann es noch nicht schlimm genug sein
Jeder 3. Hering war voll mir Rogen. 
Für meine Freundin und mich war es aber eine schöne Erfahrung. Wir hatten in den letzten 4Jahren nie das Glück, dass die Heringe einziehen...
Ich habe diverse Herings/Makrelen Vorfächer ausprobiert, bewährt haben sich eigentlich nur die Fischhautimmitate mit den kleineren Hacken.
Zunächste habe ich mit größeren Haken geangelt um die größeren Heringe zu Selektieren, was aber ohne Fangerfolg blieb...





Meine Fragen: 

-Krabbenscheiber:
Hat jemand eine Anleitung für einen Krabbenschieber? Ich habe lediglich ein Foto, welches z.T. gut als Vorlage dienen kann




- Schleusen
Weiß jemand nach welchen Grundsätzen die Schleusen geöffnet/geschlossen werden. Ein Kollege meinte, es werde der Salzgehalt im Fjord gemessen und demenstprechend über die Schleusen reguliert.
Wir dachten zunächst, dass lediglich der Wasserpegel reguliert wird, was sich aber nicht bestätigte.

- Heringe:
 Ziehen die Heringe im September/Oktober wieder in den Fjord um zu leichen? 
  Ein älteres Paar: "Mensch Harald, ich mach mir Sorgen um die Fische, die zappeln ja gar nicht"
" Das ist normal, die kommen aus Norwegen und sind total geschafft" - ist da etwas dran?

- Mindestmaße / Schonzeiten
  Im Touristenbüro wurde mir gesagt, dass es keine Fangbegrenzung / Mindestmaße / Schonzeiten außer für den Lachs gibt, welcher sowieso das ganze Jahr geschützt ist #d
 Man solle selber entscheiden, ob es sinnvoll ist jenen Fisch mitzunehmen oder wieder einzusetzen..
 Hat dazu jemand genauere Informationen?

Zusatz

- Anglergruß auf Dänisch : Knæk og bræk
http://globalflyfisher.com/global/denmark/k&b.wav
Eine Däne erkläre mir, was die bedeutet.
Man wünscht einem anderen Angler Schnur- und Rutenbruch. Warum? Die Dänen glauben es bringe Unglück einem Angler Glück zu wünschen.
Auch nicht schlecht ;-)

Beste Grüße undKnæk og bræk

Ben


----------



## Pinseler (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Thorsminde Dänemark 2014 / Heringsangeln, Flundern und Meerforellen*

Toller Beitrag, man merkt, dass Ihr Euch mit Begeisterung und Leidenschaft und dem oftmals nötigen Erfindertum dieser Angelei gewidmet habt. Werde das nächste Mal die Krabbenvariante ausprobieren.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Thorsminde Dänemark 2014 / Heringsangeln, Flundern und Meerforellen*



Spitzenstädter schrieb:


> - Mindestmaße / Schonzeiten
> Im Touristenbüro wurde mir gesagt, dass es keine Fangbegrenzung / Mindestmaße / Schonzeiten außer für den Lachs gibt, welcher sowieso das ganze Jahr geschützt ist #d
> Man solle selber entscheiden, ob es sinnvoll ist jenen Fisch mitzunehmen oder wieder einzusetzen..
> Hat dazu jemand genauere Informationen?


Da hat Euch das Touri-Büro einen ganz schönen "Bullshit" erzählt #d, *das sollten die wirklich besser wissen!*

Hier kannst Du die aktuellen staatlichen Mindestmaße in DK mal abchecken, örtlich (speziell im Süsswasser) können die Maße und Schonzeiten evtl. noch etwas höher (Maße) oder länger (Schonzeiten) sein
http://daenemark.fish-maps.de/schonzeiten-mindestmasse-2542.html

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## raf (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Thorsminde Dänemark 2014 / Heringsangeln, Flundern und Meerforellen*



> Schleusen
> Weiß jemand nach welchen Grundsätzen die Schleusen geöffnet/geschlossen  werden. Ein Kollege meinte, es werde der Salzgehalt im Fjord gemessen  und demenstprechend über die Schleusen reguliert.
> Wir dachten zunächst, dass lediglich der Wasserpegel reguliert wird, was sich aber nicht bestätigte.
> 
> ...



Zu der Schleuse. Die wird unregelmäßig geöffnet um den Wasserstand im Fjord zu regulieren. So waren die Infos aus dem Angelladen.

Zu den Heringen:
Im Frühjahr ziehen die Heringe in großen Mengen zum Laichen in den Fjord.
Im Herbst kommen sie nochmal und sind um einiges größer dafür nicht so zahlreich.


----------

